# Chamonix and Motorhomes????????????



## 98055 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello,

A question for the skiers that are amongst us..........

Is skiing in Chamonix and staying in the motorhome any good ?

Or,are you just better of in Les Gets/Morzine?

DD


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Dethleffs_Daddy said:


> Is skiing in Chamonix and staying in the motorhome any good ?


sounds a bit risky to me .... 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98055 (Mar 9, 2006)

Jim,

I take it the medal ain't' for your comedy!!!!! :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi DD,

We've just come back from Chamonix, can't really comment on downhill skiing as we only dabble with ski de fond (theres none of that around Chamonix). I think that most of the skiing is high altitude and expert type runs but someone else will need to confirm this.

What I can comment on is the overnight parking, we used the aire de stationement at 'Parking Du Grepon' underneath the aguile du midi cable car, €10 a night but you can cheat and park just outside on the right for free, read the additional review to the aire for more info...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=864

pete


----------



## 98055 (Mar 9, 2006)

Cheers Peejay,

You say it is below aguile du midi cable car,is this a lift that takes you to the slopes or purely a tourist lift.
Also if it is a ski lift is it in walking distance of the Aire..i.e can we wake up in the morning and without having to pack up the van ,don the ski boots and head up to the slopes for the day?

Your help will much be appreciated.

DD


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Chamonix is all buses to the ski areas. The lift by the aire goes to the Aigle du Midi and the Vallee Blanche for which you need a guide


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Chamonix is best suited to strong intermediate and expert skiers, if your in this league go for it. Check out ski club gb for more info.
Jeff


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

The lift by the Aire goes to the Aigles du Midi. Tourists only
That is not used for skiing.
The ski lifts are further on. 
Buses leaves Chamonix station.
Ask at tourist office.
Enjoy.


----------

